# Help Me Out Guys..



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

So i have been vaping around 9 months now and have yet to find that taste that keeps me coming back for more.
im not a menthol guy so at least i know to stay away from those.
so now i turn to the community and ask for suggestions as to what you would prescribe as an all day vape.

as far as possible give the name and supplier of the juice and a description of what the taste is.
thanks in advance


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Hi @Marzuq 
Its really not a simple thing. 
Ive tried about a hundred juices and really like probably less than 10. 
So my ratio is less than 1 in 10. 

Id suggest trying as many as possible
Also, give them a chance, sometimes their taste goes from okay to amazing over a day or two
What i mean is dont try like 5 flavours in an hour. Its just too much in my opinion. Take it slow. 
Go for sample bottles if you can so you can try more juices more cost effectively (eg VM's 10ml samples)
Another thing that may help is to sign up for the taste box

All the best...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## kimbo (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> So i have been vaping around 9 months now and have yet to find that taste that keeps me coming back for more.
> im not a menthol guy so at least i know to stay away from those.
> so now i turn to the community and ask for suggestions as to what you would prescribe as an all day vape.
> 
> ...


 
Try VK Mixed Berries, i like it allot


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

thanks @Silver. thats true. i have signed up for the taste box already so just waiting in the queue till my turn comes up.
ive found that with the different mods and different tanks the juices all taste different. @Oupa told me a while back that the reason i havent kicked stinkies yet was because i havent found the right juice to satisfy me. thankfully the reo mini has helped and im nearly 2 days clean.
i will definitely be trying a bunch of different sample bottles based on the responses here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (13/8/14)

Lekka vapours and vapourmountain mixed berry are the ultimate all day vape for me.

I suggest both in the same breath as the taste is very similar but I find that the Lekka vapes one is a bit more rounded and flavorsum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

thanks @Mklops. its now on my list


----------



## Noddy (13/8/14)

Have you tried Craft vapors Artisan RY4? I have lots of juices I like very much, but always fall back on artisan ry4 for my adv.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

thanks @Noddy. i have not tried anything from craft vapors as yet. but its on the list now


----------



## MurderDoll (13/8/14)

@Marzuq
What are you after? 
A fruity Vape, a desert Vape or a tobacco Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

@Marzuq, if you spend a bit of time reading the ELiquid reviews you may get some ideas of juices to try

Also, what do you prefer? Fruity flavours, tobaccoes? Mild vapes, bold vapes?
Give us an idea of your preferences and we may be able to suggest something more specific

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

@MurderDoll.. not quit sure hey. i like the fruity stuff. like the mixed berries. but the taste gets overwhelming so as an all day vape its not ideal. i havent tried many desert type juices except for a custard option which i cant really comment on as i didnt vape enough of it to have an opinion. the tabaccos are nice as well. havent tried too many options. i think the idea in my head right now is to see what the community has as favourites and then add them to my list of sample bottles to purchase and then see what works for me


maybe i good question for me to as is how do you guys go about choosing your juice?


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

As an example, i have discovered the following for me

- i dont like anything too sweet or too rich
- i dont like custardy flavours, i am not a big fan of sweet dessert type vapes
- i dont like strong menthol, but light menthol or mintiness is amazing
- i like fruity flavours, especially if it has a sourness to it
- i like a good strong tobacco, prefer dry and not sweet

But I am still learning. Sometimes i get strange surprises on a juice I thought i would not like but end up liking a lot


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

@Silver... 

ok i started using 18mg nic juices but i am now on a 6mg. i like flavours that goes in subtle and breathes out more bold. im not sure if that makes sense to you but in my head it adds up. as for which family of juices i prefer i am very open to ideas. anything except menthol


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Silver said:


> As an example, i have discovered the following for me
> 
> - i dont like anything too sweet or too rich
> - i dont like custardy flavours, i am not a big fan of sweet dessert type vapes
> ...


 

@Silver. i think your description of fruity with a bit of sour is definitely something in line with what id sample first.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Check out @ShaneW's stuff at juicyjoes.co.za , he's got some great stuff coming in. I got some Lekka Vapours Elvis' Breakfast from him and it is absolutely out of this world, initially the thought of vaping banana put me off this one but the peanut butter really appealed to me so I gave it a shot, it's a winner! I nominate this one for [HASHTAG]#JuiceoftheYear[/HASHTAG] 

VapeKing's VK4 is also one of my favourites, this should be on everyone's to do list 

Vapour Mountain's VM4 is also pretty good, I've been sampling this one for a few days, initially didn't like it, the vanilla notes were too prominent and bordered on "woody", but it is growing on me and I think I like it

and..... Boba's Bounty by Alien Visions, another one that everyone needs to try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

thanks @BumbleBee. those are some interesting options. what is Boba's Bounty blend?


----------



## Silver (13/8/14)

Ok, its dangerous to prescribe juices given how subjective taste is but some of my memorable ones are as follows:

Tobaccoes
- Witchers Brew Blackbird 
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Gaia

Fruity
- Vape Craving Adventure
- Vape Craving Desire
- VapeKing Pina Colada
- VapeKing Grape Soda

Other
- 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate
- Vapour Mountain Choc Mint

There are several more good ones that I have tried but these ones above have been keeping me going more recently and are fresher in my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Wow @Silver that's quite the extensive list. I've a tobacco option From heathers. Was really good but the 12mg nic hits way too hard now. 

It's prob worth the mention that I am a chain vaper. I need something that I can vape on continuously. And I really mean all day long 

Disappearing into to the clouds..


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

something worth mentioning is that what got me into vaping originally was fuzion - hell frozen over.. couldnt put the mod down. just kept going till the tank was empty


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @BumbleBee. those are some interesting options. what is Boba's Bounty blend?


Boba's is classified as a Tobacco blend, but I don't think anyone can acurately describe it, everyone reads this one differently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

I'm in my second month of vaping now and also struggling to find an all day vape.

I do like tobacco bases so I'm just waiting to get my taste buds settled to try the Witchers Brew and Tarks Select Reserve stuff.

Problem is, I don't want to spend R750 a month on juices. I want to keep costs a little less than that, especially since I'm still looking to get hardware upgrades.

I'm finding the variety out there very limiting. I mean I like sweet to, but not too sweet. So to me I don't see why juice makers don't look at the bar or kitchen more. Where's the alcohol like flavours - I mean complex flavours. Stuff like orange and champaign, or strawberries and champaign... Screwdriver for example. Flavours that break the sweet is what i want.

I tasted Dr. Clark's Snake Oil this past weekend, and that's stunning - sour broken with sweet. I love 5P range but as desert, don't think I could vape them all day. But I live that they keep you guessing.

I'm thinking Craft Vapour and Vape Elixir stuff next, because to me it looks like they are looking for a little more complex flavours. 

Sorry I'm not much help, but I do agree - finding the right juices is essential.

I see too much of the same flavours everywhere. And I don't see enough flavouring bases out there, so I think the juice makers are limited anyway.

I'm just hoping more and more flavour bases get made, so we can see more out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Boba's is classified as a Tobacco blend, but I don't think anyone can acurately describe it, everyone reads this one differently


 
that being the case i think im putting it at the top of the list. which retailers does it?


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> something worth mentioning is that what got me into vaping originally was fuzion - hell frozen over.. couldnt put the mod down. just kept going till the tank was empty


 
Hell frozen over is a cinnamon menthol juice, a bold juice - very contrary to what you have said about your preferences above?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> that being the case i think im putting it at the top of the list. which retailers does it?


 
@ShaneW is bringing in Boba's. You could also try Nicoticket H1N1. (I have not personally as mine will only be coming on payday, but from what I have heard it changes on a daily basis)

@Chef Guest or @Andre might be able to shed some light on H1N1 

As a desert vape I LOVE 5 Pawns - Gambit (the longer it stands the better it gets - apple pie with vanilla ice cream is what I am tasting at the moment)
ADV for me at the moment is Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
Vape Elixer - Stardust is also quite good (nice sherbet flavor and I get citrus from it too)

All in all, juice is difficult to choose as everyone interprets taste differently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Hell frozen over is a cinnamon menthol juice, a bold juice - very contrary to what you have said about your preferences above?



That actually sounds nice. Where do you get that?
Hope locally, I don't have the patience to import regularly.


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Hell frozen over is a cinnamon menthol juice, a bold juice - very contrary to what you have said about your preferences above?


 
yes @Andre i am aware of that. but there is something different about it. maybe the memories of childhood days plays a roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ShaneW is bringing in Boba's. You could also try Nicoticket H1N1. (I have not personally as mine will only be coming on payday, but from what I have heard it changes on a daily basis)
> 
> @Chef Guest or @Andre might be able to shed some light on H1N1
> 
> ...


 
@baksteen8168 thanks for the additional options. lekker vapors mixed berries seems to come up alot. i have noticed that their flavours are overwhelmingly sweet tho. the stardust option seems quit nice on paper tho. maybe i shud get me a sample size to try out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That actually sounds nice. Where do you get that?
> Hope locally, I don't have the patience to import regularly.


 
@rogue zombie if you get some locally but only the fuzion one please let me know. id be very interested in a 6mg nic option


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> @baksteen8168 thanks for the additional options. lekker vapors mixed berries seems to come up alot. i have noticed that their flavours are overwhelmingly sweet tho. the stardust option seems quit nice on paper tho. maybe i shud get me a sample size to try out


 
If lekka is too sweet you could try Vapor Mountain - Berry Blaze. I like that too (I alternate between Lekka and VM), but it is a tad bit muted for me (I like the more pronounced flavor)

Stardust is nice. I suspect a citrus base as for some or other reason I get a citrus taste off most of their juices. (I could be wrong, but that is what my mouth is telling me)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

@


baksteen8168 said:


> If lekka is too sweet you could try Vapor Mountain - Berry Blaze. I like that too (I alternate between Lekka and VM), but it is a tad bit muted for me (I like the more pronounced flavor)
> 
> Stardust is nice. I suspect a citrus base as for some or other reason I get a citrus taste off most of their juices. (I could be wrong, but that is what my mouth is telling me)


 
@baksteen81688. that citrus base seems quite appealing. ive been vaping Vm-Lee forthe last couple days. also has some citrus undertone. best i can describe it as is Fresca. not sure if you remember the cooldrink from way back when...
i have some berry blaze as well. its a good vape but there seems like something is missing for me. not quite sure what tho. as you say it might be a bit muted. have had good experiences VM but as @Oupa pointed out. i have found that juice that is my all day vape as yet


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> yes @Andre i am aware of that. but there is something different about it. maybe the memories of childhood days plays a roll


Yes, those fireballs. Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/14)

If you are looking for full on citrus, you should try Vape Elixir - Beetlejuice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, those fireballs. Sounds right up my alley.


Want!!


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Want!!


 
that makes two of us....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (13/8/14)

Hunting juices is a expensive thing!! im learning the hard way!!

I would suggest starting off with our local vendors and try think what you like to eat or drink as it will give you some help as to what you will like vaping. For example i love strawberry yogurt and have recently found a strawberry vape that similar and am liking it alot!. The international juices are pritty much a hit or miss when it comes to ordering as you have to go on what is popular here to try and avoid ordering juice that is not good. Also if you are hunting a tobacco flavor then things can get very hard as there not many available options and they all have lots of complexity in them and it depends on what you will like.

locally i like the following south african juice vendors from what i have tried so far:

vapour mountain
justB 
vapeking

Internationally the most popular orders are:
nicotickets (get this locall)
heathers heavenly (get this locally)
alien visions (get this locally)
rocket sheep (get this locally)
witches brew(get this locally)
suicide bunny (get this locally)
vape craving(get this locally)
5 pawns (get this locally)
mount baker vapor 

this is my list and i know everyone has there own option so dont hold me to this lol


If you would like more information on where to get these you can pm me and id be happy to help. Good luck and let us know once you find what exactly you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Ya we are quite fortunate here when it comes to premium brands. It's going to take me a while to get through the premium stuff being brought in.

But I will have to save anything north of R200 for weekends only. So I would like to see more local premium or complex juices. To keep the costs down in all day stuff. Suppose it's early days still.


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

i think supporting our local guys is the best way forward. we need to grow our guys more than make the international okes more famous.
first prize is buying from local suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Ye definitely. Stimulate the local insustry

We just need Doc Clark, Mt Baker and Halo... On the premium side


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> i think supporting our local guys is the best way forward. we need to grow our guys more than make the international okes more famous.
> first prize is buying from local suppliers.


 
that being said.. if be happy to test and rate and juices from any suppliers that is willing to have a review written on anything they produce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye definitely. Stimulate the local insustry


 
we do have enough skilled manufacturers locally. we are well on our way. with enough hype our local boys can become the international boys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> that being said.. if be happy to test and rate and juices from any suppliers that is willing to have a review written on anything they produce.



Lol.. Careful what you wish for. 

I review games, and it can be bitter sweet. You get sent a rubbish game, and have to carry on playing it for a week or two, to write a 1000 word review


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.. Careful what you wish for.
> 
> I review games, and it can be bitter sweet. You get sent a rubbish game, and have to carry on playing it for a week or two, to write a 1000 word review


 LOL no doubt @rogue zombie ..
but im all for bettering the vaping community and helping it grow. as for this forum. there are many people contributing in many ways. so this could be how i get more involved into improving the forum as well as the local vaping industry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

Well it would be a good contribution. Reviews killed the salesman!


----------



## capetocuba (13/8/14)

@Marzuq have you looked at what @RevnLucky7 is bringing in check here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/booking-list-seattle-vapor-co-closed.3660/


----------



## rogue zombie (13/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> @Marzuq have you looked at what @RevnLucky7 is bringing in check here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/booking-list-seattle-vapor-co-closed.3660/



That does look like good stuff. But sold out.


----------



## Matuka (13/8/14)

If it's any consolation, I have been vaping for 4 years and have still to find my ADV. VM4 and VM Coffee are my 2 most used juices followed by various makes of vanilla. Still waiting for that magic muthi... I am also a chain vaper and I am sure if I was blindfolded I could not tell the difference between a premium juice and one from the local Chinese shop.


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

LOL @Matuka we should have a chain vaper group


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/8/14)

Vapers Anonymous


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vapers Anonymous


 
LoL @baksteen8168 sounds like the perfect name for us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matuka (13/8/14)

Or Vapers Without Tastebuds!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (13/8/14)

If you like fruity flavours, take a look at @Just B juices. They are spot on for the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

RATZ said:


> If you like fruity flavours, take a look at @Just B juices. They are spot on for the flavour.


 
Thanks @RATZ . Metal Liz has been very helpful in this regard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings (14/8/14)

Vapers Anonymous Preference E-Liquid?...


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

@Marzuq

Or... I guess if you're adventurous... try blending your own?


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

@WHeunis there's an idea. Have tried mixing few juices but the outcome is never ad expected. 

Disappearing into to the clouds..


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> @WHeunis there's an idea. Have tried mixing few juices but the outcome is never ad expected.
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..


LOL!

If you dont mind the more expensive juices, I recommend trying SIGNATURE Tobacco from Twisp.
I caps'd the signature part coz they have 2... Signature and Pure... Pure set my throat on fire!

And seeing as you live in JHB CPT, you could prolly go sample some from their Kiosks for free!


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Vapers Anonymous Preference E-Liquid?...


@bwbwings have to be honest. havent heard of them before. have a link?


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> LOL!
> 
> If you dont mind the more expensive juices, I recommend trying SIGNATURE Tobacco from Twisp.
> I caps'd the signature part coz they have 2... Signature and Pure... Pure set my throat on fire!
> ...


 

LOL was just about to say...


----------



## bwbwings (14/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> @bwbwings have to be honest. havent heard of them before. have a link?


 
Hey @Marzuq, hehehe, I was just playing the the Vapers Anon joke earlier, thinking we can expand it to V.A.P.E


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

There is no such thing as an all day vape and thats why you need two devices. Just my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> Hey @Marzuq, hehehe, I was just playing the the Vapers Anon joke earlier, thinking we can expand it to V.A.P.E


excellent. wheres that rock i should crawl under

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

iKeyaam said:


> There is no such thing as an all day vape and thats why you need two devices. Just my experience.


i suppose in some ways you are right. i always have two on me and another in the car.... just in case
maybe all day vape should be read as your go to juice. the one you vape mostly


----------



## bwbwings (14/8/14)

ADV Is an elusive mystery wrapped in an enigma  Maybe Lochness has a stash?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matuka (14/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> ADV Is an elusive mystery wrapped in an enigma  Maybe Lochness has a stash?


But won't stop us all from looking for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> LOL!
> 
> If you dont mind the more expensive juices, I recommend trying SIGNATURE Tobacco from Twisp.
> I caps'd the signature part coz they have 2... Signature and Pure... Pure set my throat on fire!
> ...


Yeah twisp liquid at R200 per 20ml is not gonna happen for R50 more I can get 30ml of premium imported juice locally which is much much better than twisp stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

i second that


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> i suppose in some ways you are right. i always have two on me and another in the car.... just in case
> maybe all day vape should be read as your go to juice. the one you vape mostly


On some days i prefer fruities and some days tobaccos. This is where your reo has full advantage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

@iKeyaam the reo is awesome. Got extra little bottles filled with different options of flavours. Takes less than a minute to change. Reo all the way 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saiman (16/8/14)

So I have been trying a lot of the commercial juices. Being a big tobacco fan I found the Hangsen Impulse a good every day vape. I had the Twisp Signature toasted tobacco before. Sadly I cant recommend it at all. Very overpriced and a sharp chemical teste. In fact I threw it away this morning because even rainy days wouldnt get me to vape that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (16/8/14)

@saiman if you like tobacco flavour try sub ohm vapor I tried some of his stuff today and I don't like tobacco but his range is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Al3x said:


> @saiman if you like tobacco flavour try sub ohm vapor I tried some of his stuff today and I don't like tobacco but his range is awesome



I'll be able to. Comment on this real soon. Not really a tobacco guy myself but am giving it a shot as I've been told it's real good. 
Who am I to write something off if I haven't tried it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

